# How many duck hunter are deer hunter too?



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just wondering about that. most duck hunters think when deer season opens, the marsh is less crowded and it is a good time to get out. any truth to that?


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Opening of gun season means the best hunting of the year to me. The only people hunting waterfowl this week are pretty dedicated and good hunters. I also really like sending pictures to buddies who aren't hunting ducks, and sitting in a deer blind thinking about duck hunting. I used to be pretty serious about bow hunting and do miss that but my dogs don't retrieve deer and I don't have the time available to do both right now. The last four days have been very good to me.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Birds only for me now. I do miss deer hunting a little but lost access to a good deer spot after my Grandpa passed away.


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

I sure wish there were more deer hunters. Standing room only this weekend in the marsh...

Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I can’t get excited about deer hunting anymore now that I’m working on muni masters degree in water fowl 

Self proclaimed


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Shot a handful of deer with a firearm. Not very exciting to me. You sit in a tree, freeze your butt off and wait for something to randomly walk in front of you. No decoy strategy, calling, or skill required, just sit and wait. 

I typically do bow hunt during prime time for a few days because that's when things get interesting. I did not this year because the waterfowl hunting was simply spectacular. 

All this said I still hunt opening day, Nov 15th because it's my dad's favorite day of the year. I sat for a couple hours saw a few deer and yes... froze my a$$ off.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Broadbill (Jan 3, 2016)

I often wonder about this myself. If it aint on the water its not for me.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Wind in your face vs your back. Easy to burn out a deer spot vs hunting migrating ducks. Usually you get to shoot your gun once at deer, good luck getting them to circle back around for a second shot! Much quicker cleaning ducks! You can hunt with others and talk. I still deer hunt but mostly because family tradition. I think there are less duck hunters because fewer are introduced to the sport. Once the deer in the state aren’t safe to eat the masses may shift to waterfowl!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I hunt both. Best days for ducks are the worst for deer typically


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I have people for that. Take them out on the big pond in the summer and the freezer is never lacking or venison.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I deer hunt alot more than duck hunt, deer hunting can be like duck hunting depending on how you do it, for me it's never just sit and wait, I'm constantly thinking about what better spots would be around and adjusting based on what I see, it's a chess match, duck hunting i have gotten into more the last few years from a few buddies who do, its definitely a good time and love the camaraderie, I just try and balance it so I can get my fair share of both


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I enjoy both equally, both have pros and cons. 
Deer are better eating and feed the family.


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't think anyone was deer hunting this weekend. The lake was lite up like a Christmas tree sunday morning with everyone cool non navigational lights. I really wish they would start enforcing proper lighting.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

There are areas that afford you to do both  at least in Ohio.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Highball28 said:


> Shot a handful of deer with a firearm. Not very exciting to me. You sit in a tree, freeze your butt off and wait for something to randomly walk in front of you. No decoy strategy, calling, or skill required, just sit and wait.
> 
> I typically do bow hunt during prime time for a few days because that's when things get interesting. I did not this year because the waterfowl hunting was simply spectacular.
> 
> ...


You need a better heater, coffee, and a well built blind. Kick back, nap if you like, heck you could put out a dozen deer decoys too  hmm...gun season....better not


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

Having a deer walk in is pretty damn exciting, really gets your heart pumping. Opening morning for ducks 5 minutes before shooting time gets it going too. Hell, that first point of upland season walking up my heart gets ticking pretty good. They are all fun pursuits in their own right.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

This year is my first year not buying a deer license. However, I spent all weekend in a deer blind with my son. We would have hunted ducks on Sunday but our main spot is iced in and I'm not doing public land on the deer opener.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

FISHMANMARK said:


> This year is my first year not buying a deer license. However, I spent all weekend in a deer blind with my son. We would have hunted ducks on Sunday but our main spot is iced in and I'm not doing public land on the deer opener.


If the Dnr continues pizz poor deer management, I’ll be taking my deer hunting to other states and do more duck hunting here.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I do both. AM ducks, PM deer. Both places are within tem minutes of each other. Go home take quick nap then off to stand. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

chemo13 said:


> I do both. AM ducks, PM deer. Both places are within tem minutes of each other. Go home take quick nap then off to stand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same here, morning ducks and evening deer during bow season. Gun opener is spent at the family deer camp. After that it just depends on what’s in the freezer, if there are any birds around and what I feel like doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I’m a deer hunter that will duck hunt when the deer hunting stinks. There wasn’t an option for that.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

From this survey, 3 out 10 hunters should show up in the marsh on opening day of deer season. But, most duck hunters think, people are deer hunting and 3 times as many duck hunters show up or even more.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder how much of that is related to being able to access certain areas. Perhapsmthe duck hunters are a bit more concentrated than usual. When deer season starts my duck/goose spots become a lot more limited. I'm a walk in hunter so I choose not to hunt the local state land during gun season. I also have or have had certain private spots that I can't hunt during gun season. If it hadn't been for all the ice I probably would have been at one of the managed units last weekend.


----------



## Vwidemann (Oct 7, 2019)

fsamie1 said:


> Just wondering about that. most duck hunters think when deer season opens, the marsh is less crowded and it is a good time to get out. any truth to that?


I would say it's less crowded for opening weekend. But that's it. Most of your legit waterfowl hunters are die- hards meaning their still targeting birds.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

My cottage is 300 yards from world class duck hunting. All I'd be doing is sitting in a deer stand wondering what was going on in the marsh.
I did buy an AR556 since Beto said I couldn't have one.
When I retire I will deer hunt for sure, with more time. I have never shot a deer in 44 years of hunting. Love venison so it will happen someday.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Don't hunt deer now, but want to at some point. One of these years we'll have a 30 day season, and what will I do with my time?


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Boy Shu I remember those days. Guys on here have no idea. We solved it by freelancing Canada. Had to learn everything from scratch. Had some busts, some adventures and a few epic hunts. All boat blind outside the stake lines in Mitchell’s Bay.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Do both. Waterfowling is tons more exciting generally, but deer easier with a lower time committment. Lucky enough to have some acreage that I manage for deer, otherwise I probably wouldn't bother. Let's put it this way - I travel for ducks and upland, sometimes thousands of miles. Never deer hunted out of state.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I duck hunt until the pre rut kicks in, then I'm on deer. I go back to ducks if I have a deer tagged usually.


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

I hunted ducks opening day of deer season. Not another group duck hunting that morning. No bird either, but the peace and quiet was nice. I don’t like to hunt deer, preferring to go kill a deer then get back to duck hunting. I judge my deer season by the time it takes to kill one. I spent Saturday morning on stand only to miss one after a 45 minute sit. That would have been my personal best. Instead I put in 3 hours on Sunday to connect. Back to ducks now.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm going to start concentrating on ducks more and more now. The only reason I'm deer hunting is because my dad still does. It's pretty much the only outdoor pursuit he does anymore and I want to make sure to look out for him because he's not in the best shape/greatest health. 

After he stops going, I'll probably stop going or maybe alternate years.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

fsamie1 said:


> Just wondering about that. most duck hunters think when deer season opens, the marsh is less crowded and it is a good time to get out. any truth to that?


I lease some property in Hillsdale with three buddies. 
I got into the lease because there is a 12 acre wetland on the property and it holds a lot of wood ducks and mallards which gives us some good hunting when we can make the two hour drive down there.
That said I do deer hunt a few days a year because I enjoy the time spent in camp with my friends and I like being able to share the venison with my parents and family.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Better question:

Who still golfs.... lol 

We shoot geese on a local golf course but I just can’t get myself to pay for that foolery anymore.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I’ve always done both along with most of my buddies. Usually hunt both every weekend.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Hard not to with nice bucks hanging around, ducks were shot tonight...love this time of year!


----------



## catchindeers24 (Oct 30, 2019)

Two points I have to make:

1. Return on investment of a duck < return on investment of a deer (by a significant number). But that's not to say duck hunting isn't just as fun on a great day, it just costs a lot more for a lot less meat in the freezer. (But that's on a less serious note than what's to follow)

2. We're seeing a huge decline in interest of deer hunting and I think that has alot to do with the way hunters perceive it needs to be done. Now more than ever it's about shooting the biggest buck and holding out until you get a chance at him. This causes alot of people to lose interest because they come home empty handed more often than not, especially when they're bow hunting. Also, lots of people are no longer satisfied with a spike, forkhorn, 6 point, or even a doe; or they're shamed by everyone else when they shoot one. If it's legal and your goal is for meat, camraderie with buddies, or simply just to enjoy a successful hunt, why not shoot it? Don't sacrifice why you went deer hunting because everyone else says you need to shoot "an 8 or better" or afraid someone will say "he woulda been really nice next year." Duck hunters shoot the first legal ducks they get a chance at and don't get shamed for it.

With that said, I've noticed a lack of supportive spirit from a lot of the hunting community. It's not longer about congratulating somebody for a successful harvest, it's all about telling them how much better they could have done. Tell that youth great job when he shoots a small buck for his first deer, tell that new female hunter she's welcome in the duck blind anytime she wants, tell your buddy you're happy for him when he shoots a small (legal) buck...they made the choice to embark on this sport we all love, the least we can do is be supportive of their decision and success to harvest what they did.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Great first post sir, welcome to MS


catchindeers24 said:


> Two points I have to make:
> 
> 1. Return on investment of a duck < return on investment of a deer (by a significant number). But that's not to say duck hunting isn't just as fun on a great day, it just costs a lot more for a lot less meat in the freezer. (But that's on a less serious note than what's to follow)
> 
> ...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

We do get shamed - for Coots, Mergansers, Hollywood, Ruddies and Buffys.
And, we don't care.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

deer opener allows me a few days of rest from the early morning draws and walking a mile a day in muck - a few more hours of bedtime sleep, and occasionally some midday nap time! haha


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

catchindeers24 said:


> Two points I have to make:
> 
> 1. Return on investment of a duck < return on investment of a deer (by a significant number). But that's not to say duck hunting isn't just as fun on a great day, it just costs a lot more for a lot less meat in the freezer. (But that's on a less serious note than what's to follow)
> 
> ...


Excellent post!!!


----------

